# Best Substrate for Iwagumi Tank?



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sand levels itself and isn't useful for creating slopes.

Regular Flourite is a bit softer than Eco-Complete and while it doesn't happen often, it's easier to break down. Lots of people like it and it costs about the same as EC.

Eco-Complete is firm, rough, great for plants to take root, holds slopes well, is inert and has a high CEC for holding onto ferts. 

You've had a few threads about substrate and iwagumi lately but I have to say... it doesn't really matter what you pick from the real of planted substrates (just avoid sand if you want something other than a flat surface). Pick what looks best to you, suits your use and fits with your wallet at current. Fluval Plant/Shrimp Substrate, Aquasoil, Flourite, Eco-Complete, Red Sea, Netlea, whatever you like.


----------

